# 84 stanza hub/rotor separation



## bahb (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello,
I am trying to replace the rotors on a 84 stanza. Seemed simple enough, until I tried it. I removed the four torx bolts from the back of the rotor, but they will not come apart. Are they pressed together with a wheel bearing in between or what?
Any suggestions?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't remember how these are attached but maybe contact your local Nissan dealer they may have the service manual for that era Stanza or one of the old school techs may be able to answer your question. I will try to look it up if I can get over to the dealer in the next day or two.

Troy


----------



## bahb (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks. I am at a loss at this point.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok, I looked at the 84 manual and the hub is over the brake rotor. First you remove the cotter pin and the cap lock, then loosen the hub nut but don't remove it. Pull the hub out and then turn the rotor until it can be removed. I don't know if this helps but this should you going in the right direction.

Troy


----------

